# free website listings



## auntieoftwo (Dec 13, 2006)

I am trying to get my catering business off the ground and wonder if anyone knows of some websites that are free - for listing my catering business? or a good way to search...I have found some in other areas, particularly out west, but nothing too much here in CT.

thanks, auntie.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Freewebs.com has a good free site program. You can get up to 20 pages free. Its pretty good being free..

Rgds Rook


----------



## auntieoftwo (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks - I really looking for places to list my website (that I am paying for) on other sites for free that will link people to my site. For instance if someone searched for a CT. caterer and a site came up listing caterers witht heir contact info - hopefully that makes better sense! :look: 

anyone know of sites or how to search for that?

thanks.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

I haven't used them, but they are a listed vendor on the Catersource site.

Caterers Web Help

Another thought is to join one of the lead generator groups like localcatering.com or directcatering.com (there are others but these are the two I have found most useful) YOu prepay an amount of $40 or so and then can buy leads that interest you. There is a whole art and science to responding to leads in order to get the business and alot of times you get no where but I have generated alot of business this way from small jobs under 1k to large jobs of over 40k. Considering you are paying $3 a lead - think of it as a starbucks that gives you some bang for your buck!

[email protected]
www.CaterersWebHelp.com
Web Search Advertising for Caterers, Venues, Restaurants and more.


----------



## auntieoftwo (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks tigerwoman.

i am a member of catersource and didn't have that info.

auntie


----------

